# what would you do (a topic response)



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

the topic what would your worth be? got me thinking (yea it hurts)

for a unknown reason, you had to join/form a group (the reasons don't matter, timeline doesn't matter, could be 24 hours after the event or years)

this topic has probably been explored a lot here, but here we go

what type of leadership base would you be willing to work with? 
a council
a appointed "queen/king"
a military General
a pretend military base model

any others anyone can think of? 


what type of group dynamic?
race
lifestyle 
age group 
population 
ability

and the biggest question, would it be possible for you to both earn trust, and trust the group? or would you refuse to attempt the building of this style of relationship??


my answers,
a council, with a voting system of members of the group would be my first pic, with each councilgroup member be good at their field (eg. defence, someone good at that, food gathering/scavenging etc)


group dynamic,
race, tbh I don't care
lifestyle, basically middle class would be my preference (slightly laid back)
age group, no limits
ability, if there is minimal politics and minimal drama I'm happy

and trust, its possible but it will take work


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> the topic what would your worth be? got me thinking (yea it hurts)
> 
> for a unknown reason, you had to join/form a group (the reasons don't matter, timeline doesn't matter, could be 24 hours after the event or years)
> 
> ...


you should turn this into a board game, the game of life/monopoly hybrid...lands on fire wood duty, "Do not pass go"


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Such an easy question but with so much BS I am guessing it is a trick question...

In my area, it is an authoritarian response since the majority of my neighbors are sheep, and the rest are fodder for the grist mill.

I will never give a voice to the people that didn't realize the economy was going to collapse. 

If they are so blind that they didn't prepare, why should their council be relevant when it does?

IMO the guy with the most preps makes the rules.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm not real sure what you are asking pheniox. What would your worth be? Or what type of governance I would accept?

I honestly can say that I would probably be an asset in the worth category on many different levels.

As for the governance I'd accept, that is a whole different ballgame. I really don't think that most preppers would accept any type of monarchist, militaristic, or other type of government that leads by "because I said so". Depending on what the event was that caused everything to go haywire, people may very well have an intense distrust of any type of government for quite some time. If that happens, it will only come back as trust is earned by whatever local government manages to spring up.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Shhhhhhh.....Old SF Guy

You're not supposed to talk about that stuff! LOL

You are right though, it will have to happen pretty much just like you said. American history will become pertinent again.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Such an easy question but with so much BS I am guessing it is a trick question...
> 
> In my area, it is an authoritarian response since the majority of my neighbors are sheep, and the rest are fodder for the grist mill.
> 
> ...


i agree slightly but you're taking the local population into account, if you seen the thread http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/7770-what-would-your-worth-6.html

you may (chances are won't) see the core reason of the question, but incase you missed it, a group of I would call non preppers lead by a wall street broker that has the trust of her group, with the question what would you add to her group....

so with the idea of this question, use your imagination, you and your family for some/any reason find yourself without the comfort of your crown jewels (preps) you bugged out, ran out, as I said it doesn't matter, what type of group (you "will" be accepted) would float your boat, and you're more than welcome to add any leadership, or group dynamic ideas that full that head of yours, I know not something you are known for M R but maybe you could grace us with something new


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

My house - my rules. Our family will be coming to us should the shtf. Inor will probably say it will be his rules but we all know better.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Mrs. Inor,

We have a saying down here, "If momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy". lol 

I'm pretty sure that Inor is well schooled in that theory.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

If it comes to a reset point, I think that manners and for a lack of a better term, "sense of place" will make a great comeback.

Leadership is sort of like churning butter. The cream will rise to the top, but the harder you churn it, the quicker it happens. The best leaders are usually not the ones that seek the responsibility, but who take it on grudgingly. Those leaders are the fine line between a true leader and a despot. The leaders will do the things that, even if not easy, are necessary to the survival of the group. The despots will make their decisions based on what is best for themselves.

Reconnecting all the different groups will require diplomacy. We will have to find common ground with others, or we will perish individually. We are our greatest strength and our biggest weakness. Some, but not all, will follow whatever the strongest "leadership" we come across. It is those of us who decide that we are entitled to the best in leadership who have the greatest chance of reestablishing a functioning society.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey...good post though....people need to think about how to grow beyond the initial small group mentality and that involves trade, partnerships, alliances, and just consider if you will how well the hordes will ultimately organize...no different than the drug gangs and outlaw biker gangs etc organize...the same way a prison organizes into gangs. It will happen and if you don't...they will run into you at some point in time. and woe be to the lonely pioneer when the indians attack...History...it tells the future my friends.


good thinking old sf guy, not only is the leadership side important, but also trade, something else that requires more thought

so in the words of the Jedi master yoda, "meditate on this we must"


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

This is pretty big imagining. The reality is all the little warlords and people who imagine they are gonna be big bosses and repeat the same old thing that led to this. I imagine lots of hopeful alpha groups attracting flies, that's about all. Book of eli, in every little "bartertown" where there's a well or a gas tank for some monkeys to park on and start ruling other monkeys. I know it was supposed to be our "fantasy crew" but it just got my shivers going. You do it! Hahaha good luck!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I am a very independent type person and I always worked with people that were independent and never really seen a need to have a leader. If I didn't agree with the way someone else wanted to do things I would just go my way and everyone else can go there way and it seemed it always worked out. I was a manager for awhile and it didn't take me long to learn that I don't care about telling other people what to do and I don't like being told what to do.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I am a very independent type person and I always worked with people that were independent and never really seen a need to have a leader. If I didn't agree with the way someone else wanted to do things I would just go my way and everyone else can go there way and it seemed it always worked out. I was a manager for awhile and it didn't take me long to learn that I don't care about telling other people what to do and I don't like being told what to do.


It's not the professionals of our tribe we're afraid are going to be a pain and yes, that's exactly how we are. It's our baggage that we all grace each other and kinda worry about how we're gonna handle.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just Sayin' said:


> If it comes to a reset point, I think that manners and for a lack of a better term, "sense of place" will make a great comeback.
> 
> Leadership is sort of like churning butter. The cream will rise to the top, but the harder you churn it, the quicker it happens. The best leaders are usually not the ones that seek the responsibility, but who take it on grudgingly. Those leaders are the fine line between a true leader and a despot. The leaders will do the things that, even if not easy, are necessary to the survival of the group. The despots will make their decisions based on what is best for themselves.
> 
> Reconnecting all the different groups will require diplomacy. We will have to find common ground with others, or we will perish individually. We are our greatest strength and our biggest weakness. Some, but not all, will follow whatever the strongest "leadership" we come across. It is those of us who decide that we are entitled to the best in leadership who have the greatest chance of reestablishing a functioning society.


 A lot of true stuff, but at work we say, scum floats on top, so I would be wary, but hey i'm naturaly a suspious guy


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Such an easy question but with so much BS I am guessing it is a trick question...
> 
> In my area, it is an authoritarian response since the majority of my neighbors are sheep, and the rest are fodder for the grist mill.
> 
> ...


Unless the best choice had his preps destroyed or confiscated.


----------

